# help me figure out this turn



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Good evening 

have trying to replacate this circuit in ho with afx tracck but cannot figure out what is needed to replicated the first and second turn 

Could anyone help me out figure this 

Thanks 

Alain


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

short pieces of straight mixed in a different area of the turn?


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

jobobvideo said:


> short pieces of straight mixed in a different area of the turn?


not sure everything i am trying is not coming the same as the picture, i thought it was a mixed of 9" 1/8 turn with 3" straight and 9" 1/4 turn or 12" turn 

but nothing comes close to that turn when i play with these tracks 

Alain


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Could be hard to replicate since the variety of curves available for AFX and Tomy don't match what is available from the 1/32 stuff.
The curves offered from these two compaines make for some interesting corner combinations.

*Scalextric*









*Carrera*









I'm sure you can get close with some 9, 12, 15, and 18" curves and a little hacking here and there.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

apilon said:


> Good evening
> 
> have trying to replacate this circuit in ho with afx tracck but cannot figure out what is needed to replicated the first and second turn
> 
> ...


I would build as follows:

Inside lane: 12" 1/8 turn, 12" 1/8th turn, 6" straight, 9" 1/4 turn, 9" 1/4 turn

Outside lane: 15" 1/8th turn, 15" 1/8th turn, 6" straight, 12" 1/4 turn, 12" 1/4 trun

JMHO, but should work for you.

--------------------------
www,.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

